# Sushi rolling mats



## adrianh (Sep 20, 2008)

Hi all

Any idea where I might be able to buy these in Dubai

Thanks


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Try Daiso http://www.daisome.com/locator.htm


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Yep, I got some in Daiso. Quality isn't great but they do the job and let someone as ham-fisted as me make passable sushi.


----------



## coconut_shy (Feb 3, 2013)

I found one in waitrose- couldn't comment on the quality, only know that my own sushi was rubbish.......probably the mat's fault ray:


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

Something I've attempted a handful of times and doubt I'll try again. My rice is just too "sticky" for it to work. GRRRR.

Oh, and I saw some at Park N Shop, I think.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

The stickier the rice is the better no?


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

Not when I struggle getting it from hand to nori paper!!


----------



## earthworm88 (Jun 14, 2013)

Gavtek said:


> The stickier the rice is the better no?


Not unless you are making glutinous rice desserts :hungry:


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

IzzyBella said:


> Not when I struggle getting it from hand to nori paper!!


Wear latex gloves with a light coating of olive oil.


----------



## adrianh (Sep 20, 2008)

Thanks guys I will post how the sushi turns out


----------



## Brad07 (Sep 12, 2013)

Yes I got some at Daiso but they were not up to it. Anyone finds a better place that would be great


----------



## earthworm88 (Jun 14, 2013)

Brad07 said:


> Yes I got some at Daiso but they were not up to it. Anyone finds a better place that would be great


Couple places I have seen them are:

1) Dean Fujiya Supermarket - near Lamcy Plaza. 25.235226,55.307385. 04-3370535
2) A Mart Korean - on SZR. 25.17777,55.246536.

Cheers!


----------



## Brad07 (Sep 12, 2013)

Great - Thanks for those


----------

